# Sony 5.1 Surround Sound w/ 600watt AVD-k800p 5 Disk Progressive DVD Changer



## xguntherc

I have a Sony 600 Watt(RMS) Surround sound Receiver and speakers that I've had for about 2 1/2 years. It actually works perfectly fine, and hasn't had very much usage on it. Maybe 1/2 a year Tops as It's been in a storage shed this entire time.

This item comes with everything. Remote, surround sound speakers, sub. all the goods.

Sony 600 Watt Home Theater System with a built-in Progressive 5 Disc DVD Player (Model # AVD-K800P). This audio receiver surround sound system comes equipped with 5.1 Dolby Digital, DTS and Dolby Pro Logic II decoding for enhanced sound.

This is a 5 Disk Progressive Scan DVD Player Built into the Receiver. so it's one unit. It has 600 Watt's (RMS) of power to push the 4 speakers, the Center, and the 10" Sub. All the speaker wires are color coordinated and all for easy installation.

Here is a picture of it I found online. This is not my picture, but I have that exact thing minus the 2 Rear speaker Stands.

What is this worth?? it works great and rumbles decently loud. It is better than ALL those Thin, ghetto Phillip's and Panasonic kits you see. as Sony know's what they are doing a little more than them

Thanks!


----------



## xguntherc

no one... I'm thinking around $150.. as it was like $325 new, plus they have similar performing ones on market now for around and over $200.. what ya guys think?


----------



## Emperor

Usually when you buy these home theater systems in the box the THD is usually very high. That is the "Total Harmonic Distortion." I bet the THD in this system is around 9% or %10. The lower the THD, the better the clarity and sound. So you want to stay around like 0.7% or 0.5%. But they are great for just a quick set up. You probably could get more selling it in the newspaper. I would say $75. You can buy these all day long for $100 at the Pawn Shop. Hope this helps.


----------



## xguntherc

Yea, I got 2 offers for 100 on Craigslist with no picture. I'm adding the above shot right now. Guy wanted 100 and me install in his home. (daring to let someone from Craigslist in his home, I know I wouldn't. but I said I'd do it for $130 since best buy installation charges are pretty high. lol.

Thanks man! good info. it actually sounded pretty good. and says THD is around 5% online.. but I'm sure sony is cheating on that score. lol that is 5. not 0.5


----------



## hornethegreat

i am very interested in purchasing this item i would like to know how muck you are asking for it.


----------

